# Importing RV from US



## dangerous

Has anyone any experience or info on buying an RV in the US and bringing it back to UK. I know conversion work needs to be done to make it legal here, any info would be much appreciated. ccasion5:


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi Dangerous. Read my signature below. Here is all the information you may require:-

>> Buying and Importing an RV from the USA <<


----------



## dangerous

Thanks for the info, that will keep me busy for a while, more expensive than I thought. Can you get away with import tax if you use it in the US for a while? maybe register to an address in the US?


----------



## MicknPat

Dangerous,

If you stay out of the UK for 12 months you do not have to pay import duty and tax.

If you want to know more checkout this address.....not sure if you will have to subscribe (free) to read it? The forums address is http://www.rvforum.net/

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=860.msg7387#msg7387

This thread is from an English couple Paul and Ann-Marie who are currently touring USA and Canada in their new Fleetwood Expedition.


----------



## olley

Mick_P said:


> Dangerous,
> 
> If you stay out of the UK for 12 months you do not have to pay import duty and tax.


Hi mick I believe its anywhere in the EU not just UK

Olley


----------



## MicknPat

Olley, 

Thanks for that,I think that if dangerous visits rvforum.net and reads that thread by Paul (UK-RV) he will have the full facts...........Now should we tell him about the current RV size problem :?:


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O :?   :evil: Just had some BAD news from Steve Hall who is in the process of registering his RV:-

John

Just had some bad news which might interest you. The DVLA requested to view my camper pre-registration and failed it on width. it is a standard 96" but they have said that the awning, door handle, heating exhaust etc push it over the 2.55metre width limit! May have to remove the awning to get a plate on it. DVLA are apparently having a crackdown on US campers just now and they also quoted a max lenght of 32ft. So i remain sitting by the phone waiting to hear if I can get out in the camper - rather scuppering my plans and costing a lot of money! This comes from Portsmouth DVLA. Hope your local office is friendlier

Regards

Steve

 Not good news at all.


----------



## artona

What is happening. really feel for steve. I am not advocating my style but I get firm with them. I also search fo someone else in the department to see if I can extract a result that is more to my liking. I think there is so much legislation now interpretation is almost impossible in some areas. 


stew


----------



## MicknPat

I hope after people read the last message they see how crazy this all is.

I was only told within the last few days that the dealer Dudleys had just imported a load of Winnebagos and ALL had passed the DVLA.

According to my source they are ONLY interested in the length.

Now for the record ALL Winnebago A class pushers are 101.5"  and that may be sidewall to sidewall NOT including handles, awnings or slide-out tops.

So I'm back to the question I have asked loads of times,"How do the dealers get the RVs past the DVLA when the private importer cannot?"

I have my own idea but :-# :-#

By the way the maximum permitted length for vehicles in the UK is 12 metres or 39.37 feet.


----------



## Scotjimland

Mick_P said:


> By the way the maximum permitted length for vehicles in the UK is 12 metres or 39.37 feet.


Hi Mick

That was my understanding too but there are now coaches in the UK that exceed that length.. some are 45 ft +
If you recall there was thread on this a while back.

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12244-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## Scotjimland

johnsandywhite said:


> The DVLA requested to view my camper pre-registration and failed it on width. it is a standard 96" but they have said that the awning, door handle, heating exhaust etc push it over the 2.55metre width limit!


This would make nearly every RV in the UK illegal. Mine is 96" wall to wall but with awning etc it is probably more than 2.55 mt.


----------



## MicknPat

ScotJimland said:


> Mick
> 
> That was my understanding too but there are now coaches in the UK that exceed that length.. some are 45 ft +
> If you recall there was thread on this a while back.
> 
> http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12244-days0-orderasc-0.html


Isn't it was one of these plonkers bringing in an RV of that size that has stirred up a wasps nest in the DVLA :evil:


----------



## olley

Hi I was talking to Paul Dudley at the peterborough show, and he said they were still importing, and that the DVLA where registering them without a problem.

I would imagine its the same for most of the dealers, after all they are probably on a first name basis's with the officials, having been bringing them in for years.

Not what you know but who!

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> I would imagine its the same for most of the dealers, after all they are probably on a first name basis's with the officials, having been bringing them in for years.
> 
> Not what you know but who!


So true .. so true ..

for first name basis .. read "backhander" :roll:



> Isn't it was one of these plonkers bringing in an RV of that size that has stirred up a wasps nest in the DVLA


You could always import a nice "legal" european ... :roll:


----------



## olley

> ="ScotJimland
> So true .. so true ..
> for first name basis .. read "backhander" :roll:


Now now jim mustn't cast aspersions upon our erstwhile officials, besides this is a new problem, so in the past there was no need for backhanders.

I expect some of the officials interpret the regs more strigently than others, it may also be that one or two have had a little holiday in an RV, generously loaned by a dealer :wink:

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

Reminds me of a song by Otis Reading 

'Just call me Mr Pitiful ' :lol: :lol: I mean cynical


----------



## LC1962

If its any consolation not all dealers are "getting away with it"...we took a C class 28 footer to Worcester DVLA last week...it was measured by two "officials" with their B&Q tape measure flapping about in the wind who announced that we were 2cms oversize. We brought it home, removed the awning and took it back the next day...they passed it!

The ridiculous thing about all this is the ruddy great wing mirrors which stick out either side and are capable of de-capitating a cyclist ARE allowed but an awning...OOOOOOh no!

Incidentally, Dudleys must use Oxford DVLA which is in Oxford town centre...if anyone knows Oxford you will be aware you can't get a car into the town centre let alone an RV!

Its beaurocracy gone mad! :silly:


----------



## MicknPat

Jim, 

You have just said what I have been thinking for some time now,how else can a dealer get an oversized RV through when a private individual cannot. 

Perhaps its the money paying the BH thats adds to the cost of the RV which makes them so expensive to buy from a dealer??? 


John, 

Perhaps you should pass on Olleys information to Steve so that the Portsmouth DVLA are singing from the same hymn book as possibly Oxford. 

Another thought,if you are refused as Steve was is there an appeal system?


----------



## olley

Hi just been talking to a guy who is in the process of going over to the states to buy an RV, he's got an appointment at the US embassy next week for a 12 month visa, he reckons they are now desparate for tourist's and as long as you look ok you can get one.

Anybody else heard this?

Olley


----------



## MicknPat

Olley,

When its time for us to visit the States to buy our RV we would like to stay for at least 12 months to tour as well as avoid the UK import duty and tax, this will mean leaving the USA to visit either Canada or Mexico. 8)

From what I have read this is what you have to do. :? :?

Complete form DS-156 (on-line)

I believe you send one copy online, print off a second which I presume you sign and take to the Embassy.

I again presume the sending of the on-line form causes the American Embassy to forward you an Embassy paying in slip for the £63 fee which cannot be payed at the Embassy.

You then make an appointment to attend the American Embassy in London for an interview.

In the interview you have to prove you have sufficient funds to support yourself during your stay as well as proving ties and commitments to the UK,basically they don't want you sponging off the American social services system. ( My interpretation )

If sucessful you will eventually be issued with a visa with a 10 year life span.

* Now the daft part. *

Despite ALL the above your actual period of stay doesn't get determined until you arrive in the USA.

Well that's my understanding of how it works, if wrong or points missed I look forward to any corrections.


----------



## 99312

*Width problems*

Hi all,
I just joined this site after finding it via Google. I just personally imported a 2005 26ft Forest River Sunseeker LE but have had it refused due to width - it is 101" wide. I don't know what to do now - can anyone help?
Kind regards,
Ian


----------



## MicknPat

Ian, 

Welcome to the forum.

From what point to what point did they measure to get the 101" did they include the side awning if so remove the awning and resubmit it, thats what some of the dealers are doing.


----------



## olley

Hi Ian, which DVLA office did you go through? some of the dealers are using Oxford which has a list apparently, and if your on the list you are OK.

Olley


----------



## MicknPat

Olley,

Can you use any DVLA office you want to to register your vehicle or is it regional?

If everyone suddenly starts travelling from all over the UK to Oxford I'm sure the penny will soon drop.

No, the answer is if Oxford has got a 'official list' the public should be able to know what RVs are on it.

We should be able to get a copy so that if we use a DVLA office other than Oxford they can be shown the 'official list'.

Now from what I was told the other day via the Swansea DVLA call centre NONE on the DVLA centres can or will take calls.

*If there is someone reading this who lives or plans to visit the Oxford DVLA centre could you please ask the question and if possible obtain a copy of the list, after all WHY should it be kept a secret?*

I wonder if the following RVs are on the list if they are you will never here from me again. 

Winnebago Vectra
Winnebago Tour
Trail-Aire 321 & 271
Gulstream Sun Voyager
Gulfstream Crescendo
Damon Astoria Pacific Edition
Damon Daybreak
Forest River Georgetown 349TS
Coachman Aurora 3580TS
Travelworld Ad to many models to add to list.

ALL above currently being offered for sale in the latest edition of American RV Magazine.


----------



## LC1962

Mick

I think the rule is, you have to go to your nearest DVLA. We fall between Worcester and Oxford (logistically Oxford are closer).

We had always used Worcester in the past as all registration was done by post until this all flared up. The list MUST be countrywide as Worcester referred to it and advised us the 30Q Hurricane was already on it but for some reason they wanted us to drive it all the way over there for inspection....2 hours out of work at the moment was not an option having already had the rigmarole trying to register the 28A Dutchmen C Class.

We posted the forms to register the Hurricane to Oxford and they must have referred to the list as they have passed it. Oxford DVLA incidentally is in the middle of town...you can't get near it with a vehicle!

In short, it should not make any difference which DVLA office you approach for a copy of the list, they should all have it...especially if there is an RV dealer in their vicinity.

Cheers
Linda

(Edited to add DVLA office list below)

Aberdeen
DVLA Local Office
Greyfriars House,
Gallowgate,
Aberdeen,
AB10 1WG 

Bangor
DVLA Local Office
Penrhos Road,
Penrhosgarnedd,
Bangor,
LL57 2JF 

Beverley
DVLA Local Office
Crosskill House,
Mill Lane,
Beverley,
HU17 9JB 

Birmingham
DVLA Local Office
2nd Floor,
Edward House,
Edward Street,
Birmingham,
B1 2RF 

Bournemouth
DVLA Local Office
Ground Floor,
Bourne Gate,
25 Bourne Valley Road,
Poole,
BH12 1DX 

Brighton
DVLA Local Office
4th Floor
Mocatta House
Trafalgar Place
Brighton,
BN1 4UE 

Bristol
DVLA Local Office
Northleigh House,
Lime Kiln Close,
Stoke Gifford,
Bristol,
BS34 8SR 

Cardiff
DVLA Local Office
Archway House,
77 Ty Glas Avenue,
Llanishen,
Cardiff,
CF14 5DX 

Carlisle
DVLA Local Office
Ground Floor,
3 Merchants Drive,
Parkhouse,
Carlisle,
CA3 0JW 

Chelmsford
DVLA Local Office
2nd Floor,
Parkway House,
49 Baddow Road,
Chelmsford,
CM2 0XJ 

Chester
DVLA Local Office
Norroy House,
Nuns Road,
Chester,
CH1 2ND 

Dundee
DVLA Local Office
Caledonian House,
Greenmarket,
Dundee,
DD1 4QP 

Edinburgh
DVLA Local Office
Department of Transport
Saughton House,
Broomhouse Drive,
Edinburgh,
EH11 3XE 

Exeter
DVLA Local Office
Hanover House
Manaton Close
Matford Business Park,
Marsh Barton,
Exeter,
EX2 8EF 

Glasgow
DVLA Local Office
46 West Campbell Street,
Glasgow,
G2 6TT 

Inverness
DVLA Local Office
Longman House,
28 Longman Road,
Inverness,
IV1 1SF 

Ipswich
DVLA Local Office
Podium Level,
St Clare House,
Greyfriars,
Ipswich,
IP1 1UT 

Leeds
DVLA Local Office
1st Floor
42 Eastgate,
Leeds,
LS2 7DQ 

Lincoln
DVLA Local Office
Firth Court
Firth Road,
Lincoln,
LN5 7WD 

Luton
DVLA Local Office
2 Dunstable Road,
Luton,
LU1 1EB 

Maidstone
DVLA Local Office
Coronet House,
11 Queen Anne Road,
Maidstone,
ME14 1XB 

Manchester
DVLA Local Office
Trafford House,
Chester Road,
Manchester,
M32 0SL 

Newcastle Upon Tyne
DVLA Local Office
Eagle Star House,
Regent Farm Road,
Newcastle Upon Tyne,
NE3 3QF 

Northampton
DVLA Local Office
Ground Floor,
Riverside House,
Riverside Way,
Bedford Road,
Northampton
NN1 5PE 

Norwich
DVLA Local Office
11 Prince of Wales Road,
Norwich,
NR1 1UP 

Nottingham
DVLA Local Office
Nottingham Business Park,
Unit D,
Orchard Place,
Off Woodhouse Way,
Nottingham,
NG86PX 

Oxford
DVLA Local Office
Ground Floor,
3 Cambridge Terrace,
Oxford,
OX1 1RW 

Peterborough
DVLA Local Office
88 Lincoln Road,
Peterborough,
PE1 2ST 

Portsmouth
DVLA Local Office
The Connect Centre
5th Floor Baltic House,
Kingston Crescent,
Portsmouth,
PO2 8AH 

Preston
DVLA Local Office
Fulwood Park,
Caxton Road,
Fulwood,
Preston,
PR2 9NZ 

Reading
DVLA Local Office
77 - 81 Basingstoke Road,
Reading,
RG2 0ER 

Sheffield
DVLA Local Office
Cedar House,
Hallamshire Court,
63 Napier Street,
Sheffield,
S11 8HA 

Shrewsbury
DVLA Local Office
Whitehall,
Monkmoor Road,
Shrewsbury,
SY2 5DR 

Sidcup
DVLA Local Office
12/18 Station Road,
Sidcup,
DA15 7EQ 

Stanmore
DVLA Local Office
Government Building,
Canon Park,
Honeypot Lane,
Stanmore,
Middlesex,
HA7 1BD 

Stockton
DVLA Local Office
St Marks House
St Marks Court
Thornaby
Stockton-on-Tees
TS17 6QR 

Swansea
DVLA Local Office
Heol Pentre Felen,
Swansea,
SA6 7HG 

Truro
DVLA Local Office
Pydar House,
Pydar Street,
Truro,
TR1 2TG 

Wimbledon
DVLA Local Office
Ground Floor
Connect House,
133-137 Alexandra Road,
Wimbledon,
SW19 7JY 

Worcester
DVLA Local Office
Clerkenleap Barn,
Broomhall,
Worcester,
WR5 3HR


----------



## MicknPat

Linda,

Thanks for that I thought that the offices would be regional so Dudleys use Oxford, Itchyfeet Truro, Westcroft & Travelworld Shrewsbury,Freedom Worcester,Cheshire American MH Chester,Oakwell Leeds or Manchester and so on.

No obtaining a copy of the list would enable us to visit America, buy an RV on the list then return to the UK knowing that there should be no problem with the registration process.

If what you say is correct about ALL DVLA offices having this 'list' could I ask if ANYONE plans a trip soon to their local DVLA office they ask for a copy of the 'list'

I intend to visit Shrewsbury (60mile round trip) to ask in the very near future but the more the merrier  

*Surely the content of this list would be beneficial to ALL private importers including dealers,NO MORE worrying"Will what I have bought pass?"*


----------



## 99312

*Width problems*

Dear all,
Thanks for your kind replies. According to the inspector removal of the awning will not help as the slide out seal on one side and the molded wheel arches will still breach the rules. It seems very stange to me, it's not that wide and it's one of the smaller RV's I've seen as that was what I wanted. Can I register it abroad? I guess if not I'll have to export it back to the US and lose a heap of money. Bit of a bitter introduction to motorcaravanning  
Kind regards,
Ian


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Mick 
I've just emailed the DVLA asking about this list .. has anyone else ? 

This situation beggars belief .. :roll:


----------



## LC1962

Ian,
This won't help your predicament but it will prove what a lot of people feel about the whole charade of registering RVs...

Click this link and scroll down to the bottom.....is this what you've got?

http://www.westcroftmotorhomes.com/preowned.php?where=used

EDIT..Sorry, scroll down half way.


----------



## MicknPat

Ian,

As Linda asks is your RV the same as these










If so join the 'club' now do you see what we are on about?????


----------



## 99312

LC1962 said:


> Click this link and scroll down to the bottom.....is this what you've got?
> 
> http://www.westcroftmotorhomes.com/preowned.php?where=used
> 
> EDIT..Sorry, scroll down half way.


Hi, actually they are selling the bigger version of mine, the 3100S (31ft) versus my 2450S (24.5 ft). The width dimensions are exactly the same....
Following your link I called them and they explained that the DVLA started measuring after someone brought in an over length vehicle (not over width). At first they had to be measured, but now the DVLA are happy with their range and are not asking for it anymore.. They did have to bring them in with the awning removed tho'.
It seems DVLA policy is even more of a postcode lottery than for NHS treatment.

Kind regards,
Ian


----------



## MicknPat

Ian,

So what do you intend to do now,return to the DVLA centre with the details and information you have gained from members of this site?

If so please let us know what happens. Cheers


----------



## olley

Hi Ian assuming you get nowhere with the DVLA, is there anyway you can remove the wheel arch flairs? and if you could would this make it less than 100.4"?

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

I know this old news but for those who are wondering what the fuss is all about ..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/3595353.stm

You were correct Olley it was Destination RV


----------



## MicknPat

Jim,

Sorry to disagree with you regarding your last post  but I think what is being debated on this and the 'other' thread titled * Importing an RV * http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14460.html are totally different to the Bramhill -v- Destination RV case.

I may be wrong but the couple had bought the secondhand RV and using and enjoying it for quite some time.

Then for some unknown reason perhaps they'd had enough of RVing they tried using the fact that it was 'oversized' to get their money back off Destination and I think it was for that reason or something very similar that the judge threw out the case.

Having said ALL that has anyone noticed that notes like the following


> Misrepresentation Act :
> These particulars are set out as a general outline for the guidance of intending purchasers and do not constitute part of a contract.
> 
> All descriptions, dimensions, reference to condition and other details are given in good faith and are believed to be correct, but intending purchasers should not rely on them as statements or representation of fact, but must satisfy themselves by inspection or otherwise as to the correctness of each item


have suddenly appeared within the dealers adverts???


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Mick 

Fair comment, it was just for interest for anyone who hadn't read ..  I'll go back to water filters :lol:


----------



## olley

Mick_P said:


> Jim, Sorry to disagree with you regarding your last post  but I think what is being debated on this and the 'other' thread titled * Importing an RV * http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14460.html are totally different to the Bramhill -v- Destination RV case.


My understanding of the judges ruling was that it was "fit for purpose" because although illegal in law its wasn't in practice as the power's that be had known and ignored the size limits for years.

So the dealers are off the hook :lol:

Olley


----------



## 99312

*Width problems*

Hi everyone,
Thanks again for the input, and the links to other sites areas - all very interesting.

Can anybody point me to a link where I can read the actual regulations? I understand the width max to be 2.55m, but I wish to know officially what is included in that measurement, porch lights, exhausts, awnings, slide out awnings, wheel flairs, mirrors etc.

The only thing I seem to slightly disagree with at some of the comments regarding the issues is regarding the dealer versus the individual. Although I totally agree there should not be one rule for them and one for the individual, I don't believe it would be in our long term interests to try and stop the dealers getting the wide vehicles through, but try to enrol their help in ensuring that we can all do so? Maybe I'm a bit naive....!
Kind regards,
Ian


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Ian 

I have tried searching for guidance on this without success, however it is my understanding that everything is included except mirrors and side repeater lights. Awnings, wheel flares/arches, slides etc are included.. 
It is interesting that American manufacturers quote the 'wall to wall' as the width which would exclude all the above in the measurement.


----------



## MicknPat

Ian,

I believe there at least two definitions relating to the size issue,I think one is within the DVLA web site and the other on the VOSA site. I will continue to look for them unless someone else beats me to it.

Whilst trying to find the actual information I came across this on the VOSA site which may be the means the dealers get their RVs through the DVLA,the only problem it appears to be only for cars,motorcycles and goods vehicles.

Here is the link http://tinyurl.com/nj9a9

With regard to the second part of you post I would agree but if you want to make a case or statement to the DVLA suggesting they have made a mistake in wrongly measuring your RV who or what do you use for evidence?


----------



## des

Ian,

have you thought of approaching Westcroft and offering them a fee for registering your RV? You might speak to Adrian? Des.


----------



## MicknPat

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Ian
> It is interesting that American manufacturers quote the 'wall to wall' as the width which would exclude all the above in the measurement.


Jim,

Don't forget these vehicle are built in the USA for use in the USA,when I e-mailed Monaco about the width of their vehicles this was the reply.



> In the United States we have been able to allow awnings, lights and mirrors and such as breakaway items. The unit is 101.5 102 with flares on the fenders, the other items "breakaway items" will be knocked off if you ran into something, so they have allowed this in the states. We are proud of our products and look forward to you coming and visiting. Thanks for your questions.


----------



## DABurleigh

The best I ever found online on width and length regulations was in this post:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107123.html#107123

Dave


----------



## 98401

hi steve, sorry to here about problems registring your rv, we imported our rv from florida july 2005, i phoned swansea dvla and was quoted maximum size for any motorhome height 4mtr width 2.55 mtr lenght 12 mtr. this is the same in all of the european union, we registed ours at dvla maidstone kent, they were only interested in the weight, we had the usa customs doc recite which had the wieght on it , paid the £38 and road tax 3 days later got the reg no. the measurments for a motorhome are still the same today as in 2005 , try swansea dvla ? or maidstone cheers martin


----------



## 99412

This is a fascinating tale. My three peneth is this:

It is unlikely that the dealer are bribing anybody in the DVLA or elsehwere. What is almost certainly the truth is that one office fails to co-ordinate with another, and one inspector with another. This is not unusual within government departments. In other words I heartily subscribe to the cock-up theory of history rather than the conspiracy one!

My experience for these assertions is all based around my professional dealings with the regulators in other industries. What you need to remember at all times is that the CS culture is totally mistake averse, and so will automatically tend to gold plate things and stay on the safe side. 

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Scotjimland

*DVLA reply*

Today I received this email with an excel file attached with a list of approved British and European motorhomes and RVs with dimensions

_Mr Allan

Your e-mail has been passed to me for reply.

Please find attached a copy of the Motorhome Directory collated by the Society of Motor manufacturers and Traders (SMMT) .

This is in the process of being updated by SMMT.

Rhion Richards 
Vehicle Policy Group 
SV2 
01792 765171_

File submitted to MHFs.for inclusion in downloads section. 
PM or email me if you want a copy


----------



## MicknPat

Well we have seen the DVLA list which I think most of us thought was 'THE' list but now another list has appeared which is NOT good news.

Have a look at http://www.smmt.co.uk/motorhomes/ the motorhomes list can be downloaded by the link at the bottom of that page. :twisted:


----------



## 99412

The list on the SMMT site looks very much like the one we have seen before (from Jim), but a month younger. The two things I find interesting are:

1 It quite clearly states that: ' Anyone selling (or offering to supply) a vehicle is responsible for ensuring that it complies with all applicable laws. It is an offence under the Road Traffic Act 1988 if a vehicle offered for sale is too long or too wide.' which flies in the face of much discussion on this site

and

2 The implication is (For American imports the verification of external dimensions is carried out by SMMT using the official manufacturer's technical details available publicly.) that they just look at the publicity on the web or printed data to get the sizes. This interesting as the US and European standards differ as to what should be included in the measurements.

I think we can look at a nosedive in the prices of secondhand RVs which are above 2.55M wide. Your thoughts?


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Mick

This looks like the same list updated and while it might not be good news if a model you wanted to import is on the oversize banned list, it is good news that there is now a list to refer to.


----------



## MicknPat

Jim,

I agree but how all of a sudden RV's that were on the DVLA's approved list are now in the SMMT's oversized list?

ALL Damon & Monaco RVs are now in the oversized list.

Whats to say that next month another list isn't produced with different figures again :? :? :?

A member of the ARVM forum wrote the following:


> Dudley instructed, i.e. open the driver and passenger windows and pull the tape across and then deduct the thickness of the rubber seals, it is (within a nats whisker) 100". Legal, I am pleased to say. Forget what the brochure says.
> 
> Paul said that in the jurisdiction that he works, he is not having any problems whatsoever with registering new Winnies, and they are all measured for clarity, to and for, one and all. So they are legal too.
> 
> He went on to say they are measured flat wall to flat wall. Forget all the bull about handles, awnings, toppers, etc., the authorities have to be realistic and sensible (not always possible I guess!!) and that it is patently unnecessary to remove peripheral bits and pieces as the authorities know they will be refitted. It is all about having a proper, honest and professional relationship with the authorities with which you work.
> 
> If JIMBO would like to contact Paul or Chris at Dudleys, they will help him with UK registration if they can, without any prejudice.
> 
> However, the matter is still in quite a delicate stage with so much goings on between all sorts of authorities. It is important (personally speaking) that no-one (I mean us, RV owners etc.) does anything to antagonise the situation. I believe the 'professional' dealers are doing their bit as I said in an earlier post and that fingers crossed (everything crossed actually), all will be sorted in due course. I may be proved wrong though!!
> 
> So, if you have an RV already registered and on the road, I don't think you will have any problems. However, if you are importing one from the USA, you may find your local DVLA may or may not be obliging! Depends on where you live.
> 
> Hope this will help someone out there, even if it is only to sleep!


Well I wonder what Paul Dudley will be saying now???


----------



## Scotjimland

DaMann said:


> I think we can look at a nosedive in the prices of secondhand RVs which are above 2.55M wide. Your thoughts?


If an 'oversize' RV is registered, taxed and MOTed in the UK it is legal, it may affect their sales but as a buyer I personally I wouldn't worry about it, the recent court case of the oversized RV proved this point. 
However, insurance companies may have a different view point and use it as an excuse to void a policy.


----------



## olley

Hi jim this is what 3 appeal court judges said about the insurance issue in Brammel versus Destination RV case

"In the light of this limited evidence I conclude that non-compliance with the ? Regulations so far as the width of the motorhomes is concerned is not a matter material to risk or to premium, that such breach does not, therefore, need to be disclosed to motor insurers and that failure to do so would not be a material non-disclosure entitling insurers to avoid the policy"

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Olley 

Thanks for clarifying that point, we will soon need a law degree to buy and run an RV. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Olley/ Jim,

As I covered in this post:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-108044.html#108044
and earlier in that thread, that judges felt that an RV that is illegally wide was not material to the insurance risk, I found bizarre. Put yourself in the accident scenario I describe therein.

Don't forget that the size and manoeuvrability of buses and coaches was instrumental in longer buses being allowed in this country ONLY with an adequately small turning circle. The authorities are well aware that this country's infrastructure doesn't sit well with large vehicles.

Dave


----------



## 99694

*Importing an RV*

Glad I came across this site. Will be buying an RV once I've sold my holiday home in Florida (which probably won't be for a few months as the market there is dreadful at the moment for sellers). Have found the comments and information here very useful.

I don't want one longer than 32 feet, so the length will be no problem, but I didn't even think about a width restriction.

I will pop in now and again to collect more tips and advice.

Jenny


----------

